# Car Barn Done(Colorado Models)



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I finished up my car barn made from parts I got from Colorado Model Structures. Part of their building parts. Each side section is 10x10" and so are the ends, each comes with windows/doors.. I glued/screwed 3/4" redwood strips along the bottom and top to hold them together. The roof sets down on the top strip, it is some Di-Bond sign board scraps. Vents are 1/4" copper elbows. They are handles for the center section that lifts out. Plastic windows are installed to keep out the weather so I can store 4 cars inside to make up a train quickly. Two metal strips go across the bottom and landscape spikes are inserted through the holes to hold it firmly to the ground.








Putting the 4 cars inside.








They fit inside fine. 









VIew through the south doors. Need to clean up a little! Note the wood strips along the bottom. Screws hold the plastic in place. 









I got the end lights(14v) from eBay, there are 4 12 volt bulbs inside the building also. 









I think it fits in fine with the layout. My dummy Geep and some cars sit out for 'atmosphere'.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job. I like the flexibility of the Colorado kits. I have been thinking of doing one of these engine house kits. I wish they were wood siding not stone. Wood sided kit would fit in here in new England. Do you leave equipment in there when not in use?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Look great Jerry


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Looks good and the perfect spot fits right in.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks real nice. Good job.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice job Jerry and looks great on the layout.


----------



## Nebill (Oct 8, 2011)

That turned out great, Jerry! I like the modular concept.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool idea. although I have to think that, historically speaking, a building like that'd be more likely to be an engine shed--a car barn would not need all that natural light


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a maintenance facility like that at the Alstom factory in Hornell NY used for either cleaning or for painting. LOTS of windows there. I knew someone who used to have the weekly contract for cleaning them. 

Chas


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I stand corrected!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I just wanted something to park some cars in. Did not have a lot of room and I thought the windows would not make it seem as big and heavy.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"""""Did not have a lot of room "" 
Jerry just cracks me up!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
You live on 3 acres.........


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Jerry.... The CM Kits are right nice to work with...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah Marty, but I run trains more than a guy with a BIG layout!  Easier to take care of.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Jerry. I wish I didn't have to carry everything 50 yards every time I want to run.


----------

